# refrigerator Norcold



## Mitgalgelim (Oct 30, 2016)

Can somebody help? Our refrigerator stopped working. The lighted panel shows: AC and NO alternately.
Thanks, Sara


----------



## C Nash (Oct 30, 2016)

Will it work on AC?  How old is it?  Can you not switch to Propane?  Your battery also has to be good or at least converter working for the refrigerator to work.  Need more information.


----------



## Mitgalgelim (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you Chelse,  since we are new RVs and also the English languish is not 100% clear to us, we decided to bring our motor home to a professional technician. Have a wonderful day. Sara


----------



## C Nash (Nov 1, 2016)

Sara your English is fine.  I live here and mine is terrible.  Let us know what they find. We have rved for 45+ yrs and still learn ever day.  Good luck


----------

